# Found this interesting bike the other day



## cantaffordem (Feb 4, 2013)

I was rummaging around in an out of business bike shop's storage shed and came across this kid's bike. Couldn't find anything in a preliminary search and am not sure when I'll have a chance to do a more detailed one, so figured I'd post here and see if anyone knew anything about this. Any info or thoughts about what it might be would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like something built by Raleigh. My guess is it's not worth a whole lot.


----------



## cantaffordem (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's not a Raleigh/raleigh related. I think it might be a bike out of a New Jersey cycling company that started in the 30's and did a lot of importing, but would be interested if anyone else had more info or could confirm this. I'm not really interested in the value of the bike, more in info about the model, years it was made, are there other models similar to it (with the hinge on the back of the frame), other kinds of the bikes the company may have produced, and things of that nature.


----------



## buisky (Feb 4, 2013)

I would say European built probably 1950's.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 4, 2013)

The fork looks like a Raleigh fork and the seat stay set up reminds me of an early Raleigh roadster. Maybe a 50's British built childrens bike?


----------



## cantaffordem (Feb 4, 2013)

The thing that made me skeptical of the Raleigh connection is that it did not have the "Made in England" mark anywhere on it. But maybe these were not on kid's bikes?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 5, 2013)

*I Just sold one*

I Just sold a Joannou Bike a few weeks ago. They were made locally in the New Jerset Tri State area composed of American & Japanese Parts, Not British.
 They were built to compete with the Raleigh three speeds of Nottingham England, but sold at a more affordable price.
 The rear hub was made by Suntour. These bikes were well constructed, but had inferior chrome and components. They have a low resale value. I sold my complete one in good shape for $40.00. 
   I have twelve vintage Raleigh 3-speeds in my collection. Made in England Raleigh bikes are the highest quality bikes ever made............Wayne
I posted a few pictures of the American/Japanese "Joannou" bike below.


----------



## cantaffordem (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info Wayne. I agree with you on the Raleighs...I have 11 in my collection at the moment. The parts seemed to mimic Raleigh rather than be them which is what made be skeptical of that connection. Thanks for the background on the Joannou. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 5, 2013)

*Cantaffordem*

Yes, they definately tried to fool people into thinking that they were one of the many Raleigh built bikes, such as Rudge, Hercules, etc.
 But they didn't quite hit the mark. The quality was not as refined, the paint was not as good and so on. Never the less, these were still
 well built, dependable, good riding bikes........Wayne


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 9, 2013)

This was made by what is now J&B ; one of the largest bicycle parts importers in the U.S..
  Even in like new condition they have little value.....


----------



## avavioks (Feb 12, 2013)

yeah,i think so,They have a low resale value. I sold my complete one in good shape for $40.00. good info to me.


----------



## rorylwestall (Mar 22, 2013)

It would definitely be costly to restore that one. It would probably be worth more if you will restore that before selling.


----------

